# Old roms !



## neocat (Oct 24, 2002)

KiVan, do you plan making an old roms section where you keep the other 700 or so roms?
Or you don't have enough bandwidth available ?
If you could, it would be great since dgemu is now down and they had lots of broken links anyway.


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 24, 2002)

i think the bandwidth would be the problem there plus the site might get too cloged cause everyone is looking for the entire rom sets arent they, except us guys who found this site some time ago hehehehe, but good idea though


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)

a complete romset upload is unapplicable sorry... it will never be...


----------



## SMN (Oct 24, 2002)

It would be nice but I agree with KiVan, there'll be much complication

Besides, there's a Request forum.  If anyone needs help looking for some roms, everybody can give KiVan/Alexander a hand or they can themselves fill the request for him/her

This site is great as it is


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2002)

SMN cheked the spirit of the request forum


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 24, 2002)

this site should be for the guys who have been from the start and have got the roms from then so they should have them all, and as they say there is a request area


----------



## Traingod (Oct 24, 2002)

I thing it's good enough to have place to find every new Rom!


----------



## neocat (Oct 25, 2002)

I've only been here for 6 or so months and with a 56k connection, downloading an hour a day, only some days a week; well... you must be getting the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I found this site in gba etc forums, abut the time it started, and since then, i stopped going to dgemu, because i alredy have the best old roms anyway.
It would be nice to have the whole romset, though.


----------



## fireworkz (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi.

I too have alot of Roms (Thks to Kivan site and some others) I managed to increase my collection of Roms.

Now putting up 2GB of Roms is like near crazy unless one is going to fork out the Bill not to mention the legal thing which many ISPs wont allow.

So I did was I downloaded a small yet powerful program Lite Server.
Then people contacted me for access and I gave them a Username and Password and kept the server on for a while so others can share or even Upload their Roms(not necessary though) which where missing in my collection. 
Of course this could blog down ones system..
That could be one idea..

Of course this isnt like the crap one gets at Kazza where people put up GBA roms as exe format (with virus) .. and some crappy sites out there with tonnes of popups (again infected with html trojan code) which I came across in some other Forums.. 


Take Care 
Fireworkz


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

if u want older roms here are a few sites:

www.newwise.com 

(at the very bottom of the page theres a link to older roms)

http://membres.lycos.fr/prueva/index.htm

http://www.chinaemu.net/rom/sort.asp?zhuid...id=66&CurPage=1


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

heh. nice links. i have been looking for some good sites. also, anybody know where i could find some gbc/gb roms (since we're on the topic of older roms)?


----------

